# trying to run freebsd as a guest in virt-manager using klm/qemu



## llpPc (May 4, 2020)

I wasnt exactly sure if this is the correct section to post this.  If it isnt i apologize.  there is a nice documentation on using virtualbox to get freebsd up and running  with a DE.  I ran freebsd on bare metal for a week before deciding to run it in virtualization to learn more about the system.  when installing xorg and mate i am able to get it up and running but my mouse pointer does not work at all in the environment.  Is there anyone that has any advice on this subject?


----------



## memreflect (May 4, 2020)

There's a FAQ entry about one possible issue involving the mouse not working when moving from the console to X.  The FreeBSD Handbook's X11 Troubleshooting page may also help.  You might also consider a different virtualization platform instead of QEMU.  Perhaps one of them may even lead you to solving your trouble with QEMU and avoiding the need for a different virtualization platform.  For example, FreeBSD inside VirtualBox may require an xorg.conf to use the vboxmouse driver where it would work just fine on bare metal.


----------



## llpPc (May 4, 2020)

thank you for your reply.  i will seek answers from the examples you just named.  if all else fails i will fall back to VirtualBox instructions from the freebsd handbook.  I will be installing freebsd on bare metal again as soon as i get my new hardware


----------

